# Vier Hübel Tour Oberwiesenthal



## strandi (3. August 2013)

Moinsen
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit der Strecke? Höhenprofil ist ja angegeben, aber wie ist die Beschaffenheit? Anteil Singletrail, Schotter, Asfalt?!
Ist jemand am 25.8. am Start? Für ein kleines Meet & Greet an der Startlinie oder unterwegs 
Gruss!


----------



## Glitscher (6. August 2013)

Leider keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen. Wär gern dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (7. August 2013)

technisch wenig anspruchsvoll, aber natürlich trotzdem nicht ganz zu unterschätzen.


----------



## strandi (7. August 2013)

damista schrieb:


> technisch wenig anspruchsvoll, aber natürlich trotzdem nicht ganz zu unterschätzen.



Ja, Länge und Höhenmeter sind nicht ganz ohne 
Also viel Schotter/Waldwege und wenig Singletrail?


----------



## mod31 (7. August 2013)

...gibt eh keine startplätze mehr!


----------



## damista (7. August 2013)

Erstens hab ich meinen ;-)
Dann soll es doch am 18.08. nochmal ne Chance geben

 @strandi: ja, so ziemlich.


----------



## strandi (7. August 2013)

damista schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich meinen ;-)
> Dann soll es doch am 18.08. nochmal ne Chance geben
> 
> @strandi: ja, so ziemlich.



Ok, danke 
Dann sieht man sich am 25.


----------



## leler (18. August 2013)

"* neues Anmeldezeitfenster
Sonntag, 18. August, 9:00 bis 11:00 Uhr
9:02 Uhr geschlossen - alle vergeben!*"
Die 10 Restplätze waren leider in den zwei Minuten weg, die mein PC zum Hochfahren brauchte :-(

Falls jemand jemanden kennt, der nicht fahren kann/will und seinen Startplatz abgebene würde, würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen.

Vielen Dank und den allen Angemeldeten eine erfolgreiche VHT!


----------



## roeb (20. August 2013)

Wenn noch jemand auf der Route von Zürich nach Sachsen am Donnerstag Nachmittag/Abend eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, einfach melden. Im Auto ist Platz für den Fahrer und auf dem Dach ist Platz fürs Bike. Ansonsten bis zur Vier-Hübel-Tour


----------



## strandi (27. August 2013)

Schön war´s! Schön anstrengend  
Ne ehrlich, war mein "erstes Mal" bei der 4HT und fand es eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Menschen.

 @roeb Glaube wir standen nebeneinander bei der VP auf dem oberen Becken. Hattest Du ein DIMB Racing Team Trikot an? Da war zumindest jemand mit nem Tannenwald dort oben...

Nächstes Jahr dann gerne mit Sonnenschein bei der Zieleinfahrt


----------



## roeb (27. August 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> @roeb Glaube wir standen nebeneinander bei der VP auf dem oberen Becken. Hattest Du ein DIMB Racing Team Trikot an? Da war zumindest jemand mit nem Tannenwald dort oben...



Jepp gelbes IBC DIMB Trikot und ein Tannenwald. Aber da war ich kurz vorm sterben, das Ding wollte einfach kein Ende nehmen, kann mich also leider nicht mehr erinnern neben wem ich stand . Das nächste Mal einfach ansprechen, falls noch Luft vorhanden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. August 2013)

roeb schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal einfach ansprechen, falls noch Luft vorhanden ist



Hätte ich glatt gemacht...wenn ich noch hätte sprechen können 
Die nette Dame an der VP sagte auch zu mir "...aber atmen musst Du alleine" als sie mir ein Getränk reichte


----------



## roeb (27. August 2013)

Jopp, die waren wirklich alle extrem nett. Gerade wenn man bedenkt das die dort Stunden bei Wind und Regen standen. Aber auch die Leute an der Strecke waren super, gerade die welche noch oben auf dem Fichtelberg im Regen standen und angefeuert haben. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwo Bilder vom Rennen auftreiben


----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2013)

Besser spät als nie - mein Tourbericht 
http://www.bikecalendar.eu/racereport.php?id=2


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. August 2016)

Hätte einen Startplatz zu vergeben für Vier Hübel Tour am 28.08.2016!
Bitte PN bei Interesse.


----------



## Faszi (6. September 2016)

Hallo, hab mal aufgeschrieben was ich auf der Jubiläumstour erlebt habe:


----------

